# Tack box for horses



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I received a phone call today from a friend and they asked me
if I could build them a tack box for them. I said yes if I had something to go by.

Does anyone have plans or any information on ON TACK BOXES FOR HORSES?


> ?


?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

search "tack box trunk horse" in the LJ search box


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Might want to have them design what they want it to be like for what they are going to put in it. My dad's tack box was about 4'x8' and 7 feet high. It held a few sets of harness, a couple saddles plus bridles, halters, rope…........


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Well so far they said L36"xW18"xH18" to 20" 
Good thing is I'm a draftsman and every once
in awhile I get time to sneak a project thru on
AutoCAD. This is one of those times.
I've drawn up a couple of designs so far!
They want it simple and cheap! So I can get 2"x2" 
all day long from pallets at work for free and basically
I will only be out a few dollars on buying some thin
1/4" or 3/16" plywood!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plain old box will do fine


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

David, don't go by me, because I made a simple, but fatal mistake, and the one I built was only used once as a tack box, and ever since, the family kept it in their house because they were afraid to get it messed up. If they intend to use it as a tack box, I would put feet on it so the bottom doesn't rest on a muddy barn floor. Also put 2 strong handles, one on each end, because it will be moved a bunch. I put some 3/4" holes in the bottom and covered them with screening so there would be a little airflow in the box. I doubt 1/4 ply will cut it, so I would go with 1/2, though 3/16 might work. Assume that someone will sit on it in figuring out how thick you want the top.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

BARRYVABEACH-I see what your saying, I'm going 1/2" plywood
This box is for a show horse so I want it nice but not overly fancy.
Most of the shows they go to have concrete stalls so I was thinking wheels
and blocks so it will sit level but can be easily rolled in and out.
I even considered a handle like on suitcases that collapses and tucks away
but easily move back and forth.
I have plenty time to think it out so any information is totaly welcome


----------



## renthal (May 11, 2007)

I had an idea years ago for the "Tack and Roll" It sits on skids with a handle on one end, lift it up and wheels a half inch higher than the skids let you roll it anywhere.
1/2" ply is fine, maybe use Baltic birch so it looks better. Easy to dress up with build up wood moldings at the edges, think block paneling. English horse people love stately looking stuff, if their western, make the moldings square edged.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Marco-Birch is a good Idea
This will be a western one!
I have a bunch of cowboy patterns so I was considering putting
cowboys and horses all the way around it for some flair
I have a ton of unfinished 1/8" birch to use for that part!
I also considered using 1/4" plywood + 1/8" birch plywood and
on the birch I could cut out my cowboy scenes without hurting my
structural strength and use the 1/4" as a backer.


----------

